
Kenji Ekuan, industrial designer of bullet trains and soy bottles, has died - bootload
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/feb/10/kenji-ekuan-industrial-designer-of-bullet-trains-and-soy-bottles-dies
======
bootload
_"... He has said he wanted to design a small bottle because of his childhood
memory of his mother pouring soy sauce from a big half-gallon bottle to a
tabletop dispenser. ..."_

Kikkoman introduced this bottle in 1961, and a favourite of mine because it's
easy to locate and use.

------
fit2rule
Wow, the things you learn from HN. I'm a huge fan of the VMax, its a dream
motorcycle for me .. and now whenever I use it to go get some good grub, I'll
have a connection with the Soy bottles at the good grub place. Its the little
and trivial things like this that make life pleasant. (Actually, I think Kenji
made many, many things pleasant.)

------
spokenn
I added kikkoman soy sauce to my food from the moment I stopped eating baby
food. RIP Kenji! Thank you for your contribution. I enjoyed using it every day
of my life.

